# Were must I go, to start with t.shirt. design with Inkscape



## Werner (Mar 26, 2014)

Dear Guys. 
Please send to me detailled information. Regarding the design of T.shirts.An color matching. I use Inkscape . 
How do I do the designing. On T:shirts . Were do - I start? 
Finaly; How do I do the design on T-shirts . Finally were do. 
Must - go in Insscape fo color matchiing. I hope you can help. Werner Kemp


----------



## HQCPSpecialTs (Sep 27, 2013)

A lot more information is needed. What process are you using(Vinyl, Screen Printing, etc...)?


----------



## diveuk (Aug 14, 2013)

Inkscape is more of a vectorising tool than a design tool, if you want a free design tool, look at gimp. As far as where to start goes, there is no easy route to learning these programmes, read the manual/ help files, view you tube videos, visit the forums, experiment, practice. If you want to do it properly, you will have to pay for a course on your chosen programme.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

If you are doing T-Shirt vinyl and using InkScape to generate your vector art I can give you a training session. PM me if you are interested.


----------

